# first post, a relic



## tyromeo55 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here is an ol' trophy at our office. It was removed from a school about 20 years ago and was in service at that time. So dangerous for so many reasons.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

tyromeo55 said:


> Here is an ol' trophy at our office. It was removed from a school about 20 years ago and was in service at that time. So dangerous for so many reasons.
> 
> http://s75.photobucket.com/user/tyr...9-403C-9D8B-55B5CFD3A257_zpsaiguclfx.jpg.html


Welcome to the forum!

That thing looks fine. Go reinstall it somewhere else! Lol


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

tyromeo55 said:


> Here is an ol' trophy at our office. It was removed from a school about 20 years ago and was in service at that time. So dangerous for so many reasons.


Point out why it is dangerous.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

It's only dangerous to fools !
If you leave it alone
Then it will leave you alone
Quality work
Probably would still work.

Good pic.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

These old open face panel boards were very pretty to look at, both front and back,they were primarily hand built, and very rugged to have lasted all these years,it is good to see that some of us appreciate our trade/equipment heritage. Thank you for the picture.


----------



## Abeyta87 (Mar 10, 2013)

That thing is awesome! I would give anything to obtain one. The only place I have seen anything like that is at the Vanderbilt mansion.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I would bet money that thing still works perfectly like the day it was built


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't tell how big it is, it could be anywhere for 2.5' to 5'.
It kills me every time I think about the time I had to remove a two section board, each section was 5'X5' X 1" thick slate, it was a shut down, there was no time to rig up a way to lift them off the wall, so we had to just unbolt them and let them hit the floor, then bust them up with a sledge hammer, I was killing me to do it.
They had to be 400 to 500 lbs per section, it was in a tight basement of an old theatre in Phila, so we had to get them out of the way, even if I had the time, it would had required some real rigging to move them.
The access was like a bilco door with very steep steps.
A few years later I was able to save a single panel from an old bank, it's hanging in my basement.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Next time you go in there, out of respect, throw all of those switches into the off position.:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Abeyta87 said:


> I would give anything to obtain one.


----------

